# Pianists: How would you prefer to see this passage notated?



## StevenOBrien

A or B?

I've been told that pianists don't like to see 8vas on the bass staff (And likewise, 8vbs on the treble staff), but to me a clef change for such a short passage seems impractical and annoying. Which one is easier for you guys to read?

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## PetrB

What you claim is more awkward IS THE reading convention... meaning do not even bother to contemplate 'A.'

If you were handwriting, clef change would be reflexive, and a snap. 

I suspect what you think is a hassle has to do with a step in the software of a music notation program.

Tut, tut


----------



## Klavierspieler

PetrB is right. B is *much* easier to read. A is just weird.


----------



## Klavierspieler

By the way, pedal markings always go below the bass staff.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Call me ignorant, but I'll never understand you musicians and your love of reading things that have been stuffed into clefs! As a composer, 8va-ing and 8vb-ing has always been much easier to interpret, but okay, B it is!



> I suspect what you think is a hassle has to do with a step in the software of a music notation program.
> 
> Tut, tut


Haha, yes, that might be part of my hatred for clefs, actually. 



Klavierspieler said:


> By the way, pedal markings always go below the bass staff.


*looks back over 80 page score with all the pedal markings placed between the staves, and everything neatly arranged*, *cries*. How stupid of me, I think it's time for me to reread my notation manual .


----------



## PetrB

StevenOBrien said:


> ...As a composer, 8va-ing and 8vb-ing has always been much easier to interpret...
> 
> ...I think it's time for me to reread my notation manual .


1.) methinks you come from the single-line instrument mode of notaton. (Grand staff has several conventions - which work or they would have been dumped.)

2.) To hell with the manual, just look at a few of the real articles, piano music in print


----------



## StevenOBrien

PetrB said:


> 1.) methinks you come from the single-line instrument mode of notaton. (Grand staff has several conventions - which work or they would have been dumped.)
> 
> 2.) To hell with the manual, just look at a few of the real articles, piano music in print


Oh, I have a lot of them, I just never noticed that there were never any pedal markings between the staves. It's a subtlety that's gone over my head, and no doubt there's probably a few more that I'll hopefully catch before I publish these ones.


----------



## PetrB

StevenOBrien said:


> Oh, I have a lot of them, I just never noticed that there were never any pedal markings between the staves. It's a subtlety that's gone over my head, and no doubt there's probably a few more that I'll hopefully catch before I publish these ones.


You'll be fine. I still go kind of bent out of shape reading a single vocal line with single flags vs. beaming - another totally 'in place' convention with which I am just that much more unpracticed


----------



## kv466

Whichever way they choose, man,...I prefer the pianist that is simply better; in every way.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Both have problems for careless students: I have seen many, who don't notice 8va mark as many as those who read the left hand part in F-clef at the first sight, a default ! So never mind which one it's written, you need a pianist to be careful by reading the notes !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Klavierspieler said:


> By the way, pedal markings always go below the bass staff.


You'll find in many books, especially oldies, pedal marking appeared also between the staves, but personally I agree that below the bass staff is much more easier to read.


----------



## millionrainbows

Starting on the second measure, the left hand starts going into treble clef territory, so why not leave the bass clef blank at that point and write the left hand part on the treble clef? Interesting staving problem emerges...


----------

